# Any ideas of what should I do?



## Tadas (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi,

I'm thinking of moving to Philippines and planning to stay there for 5-6 months (November to April most likely).
I'm a bit confused about which part of the country should I stay in. After doing a bit of research I'm thinking about Makati, but I heard that it's more expensive than other places. To give you some idea: I'm 21, caucasian, single, not looking for a local job (I work as a freelancer and just need an internet connection), want to meet lots of new people and have fun in general. My budget is fairly limited (would like to keep it under $1000 a month for everything if possible), but I'm not looking for anything fancy - one room, a bit of a kitchen and a bathroom is enough. So the cheaper the better for me. And safety is important too.
Any ideas on what should I do? I would really appreciate your help. Thanks!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

It could work real well for you if you had friend or escort here but if you're going to strike it out on your own it's gonna be tough if not a security concern, foreigners pay extra for everything and haggling don't work so well. 

I found a short cut to some hotels in Manila you will get an idea of pricing there and might be able to contact them for more questions such as internet and kitchen.
Sta. Cruz Hotels - Accommodation at Cheap Rates Wego Philippines

Another spot you might want to check is You Tube, I have seen some single guys strike it out here and make video's, possibly they have more information.


----------



## DannyA (Jun 9, 2013)

> Any ideas on what should I do?


Single,solvent,and 21?Ahhhhh,I remember it well,my advice?Just GO,jump in at the deep end,you wont regret it,you might want to consider scrapping Manila,its dirty,crowded and expensive compared to the likes of Cebu or davao,enjoy the experience.


----------



## Tadas (Jul 21, 2013)

mcalleyboy, thanks for the advice. I'll try to get in touch with some of the locals there

DannyA, I read a bit about Cebu and Davao, and from what I've read I like Cebu the most so far. thanks!


I know it's a common question, but I find it hard to find the actual prices of living in city like Cebu. Most information that I find on prices are for families who live a fairly luxurious life and I, as I mentioned before, don't need anything fancy as long as it has all the necessities and I can live in a safe place that is not too far away from bars and stuff like that. I'm more interested in hanging out with people and traveling than relaxing and eating out in expensive places.
If anyone knows, can you give me an approximate amount of money I would need per month to support this kind of lifestyle?


----------



## Aira Bongco (Jul 23, 2013)

Your budget is more than enough for what you're looking for. I suggest that you live in Makati or Bonifacio Global City. If you are willing to live in the province, then I suggest that you live in Cebu. It is safe and you'll find a good place to stay in.


----------



## Marikit (Jul 1, 2013)

My dear, for the mean time I suggest you stay in Makati until you can get the hang of the places and people there. There are cheap rooms or studio type for as low as Php5k/month. Feel free to ask me questions as I am obviously from there. 

Keep safe always. 


Your new friend,
Marikit


----------



## chris1jacobs (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi. I live in Olongapo city coz my girl's family live there and I work away for one month then one month home. If or let me say when I will live there permanent I will for sure move to Cebu. The weather is better than Manila, the traffic and polution is not so bad and the night life is really good. 

Makati is really nice but surrounded by chaos. Manila is really big and not very nice (my opinion anyway, others might feel different) Cebu has very good malls and clubs and when you want to go to a good beach or amazing waterfalls or any of hundreds of nature attractions it is not that far from the city. 

If you like more info or want to see some pics give me a private message and we can chat. 

It doesn't matter where you go first you will have a great time guaranteed. Philippines is a great place.


----------



## DannyA (Jun 9, 2013)

> Cebu has very good malls and clubs


And is a jumping-off point for the visayas,incredible beaches over on Bohol,up in Malapascua,****** is on your doorstep with Dumaguette and Bacolod,I have lived all over the PI but I dont even bother flying into Manila nowadays,crowded,dirty,polluted madness,if its quality of life at a decent price bin manila and head for the visayas or Mindanao,Davao has everything Manila has in spades,plus its cheap,safe,and clean with some world class beaches if you take a little time to explore,wherever you go hope its a great adventure.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

I hesitated to post a reply because my taste is a lot more expensive than $1,000 a month. Many live on that much or less and are happy. Makati is expensive but perhaps you might be satisfied with a smaller residence, if you can fine one. Makati does have very fast internet, fastest in the Philippines, and it is not dirty as central Manila. I like Davao and considered moving there but because of my age decided to stay near Manila where the best hospitals are. Davao is safe but the island it is on is not! Cost there will be very low and internet service will be slow. Cebu is a lot less expensive than Makati but not as fast internet service. It is a very modern city with fantastic malls. There are a few clubs there nothing like Angeles. That is good because girly bars attract the degenerate and lots of bola bola from the locals. As I have posted before: the internet is not a good for finding a place to live, prices are inflated. Best to drive around. The internet can be used to get an idea of the relative differences in the prices of these three cities ONLY.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Tadas said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm thinking of moving to Philippines and planning to stay there for 5-6 months (November to April most likely).
> I'm a bit confused about which part of the country should I stay in. After doing a bit of research I'm thinking about Makati, but I heard that it's more expensive than other places. To give you some idea: I'm 21, caucasian, single, not looking for a local job (I work as a freelancer and just need an internet connection), want to meet lots of new people and have fun in general. My budget is fairly limited (would like to keep it under $1000 a month for everything if possible), but I'm not looking for anything fancy - one room, a bit of a kitchen and a bathroom is enough. So the cheaper the better for me. And safety is important too.
> Any ideas on what should I do? I would really appreciate your help. Thanks!


It depends on where you want to stay. My wife, who is a Filipina, and I have lived in General Trias, Cavite Province for 4 years. You can do OK on $1,000 a month but in order to stay here you have to have someone, a Filipino, boyfriend, etc., to be able to stay without too many problems. Because you are not a permanent resident, you have to have your visa renewed every 59 days, and it can get expensive to do this 6X a year. If, however, you were married to a Filipino, they could petition you for permanent residency. Living expenses are not bad if you know where to look for them and can accept the fact that only 10% of the Philippine population is considered wealthy. Good luck.


----------



## Tadas (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks a lot for the replies everyone! You are helping me a lot.


----------



## Tadas (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi again,

I've got one more question. Do you think it's worth getting any vaccinations before moving in there? Keep in mind I'll be staying there for 5-6 months. I read that there's next to none risk of getting one of those diseases when staying in cities, but I'm pretty sure that I'll want to travel around the country (and probably to nearby countries like Malaysia as well) a bit during my stay.
I read some horror stories about some of those poisonous mosquito bites and got a bit paranoid about all that stuff.
And what about malaria? is there a real risk of getting it while traveling?


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

Tadas said:


> Hi again,
> 
> I've got one more question. Do you think it's worth getting any vaccinations before moving in there? Keep in mind I'll be staying there for 5-6 months. I read that there's next to none risk of getting one of those diseases when staying in cities, but I'm pretty sure that I'll want to travel around the country (and probably to nearby countries like Malaysia as well) a bit during my stay.
> I read some horror stories about some of those poisonous mosquito bites and got a bit paranoid about all that stuff.
> And what about malaria? is there a real risk of getting it while traveling?


Here's what the CDC has to say about it: 
Health Information for Travelers to Philippines - Traveler view | Travelers' Health | CDC


----------



## Ossiers (Jul 26, 2013)

Do not delude yourself that Makati is by far nicer than Manila in general, but be extremely careful about who you connect with when you get here. You are a Westerner and the first thing that most Filipino's want from you is your money. Secondly, as far as safety and security if you become the victim of a crime getting involved with the police might just make that being a victim twice! Graft and corruption is alive and well at levels of government to include the police - local and national.

DO NOT BE A GOOD CITRIZEN / SEMERITAN IN ANY CRIME YOU WITNESS!


----------



## DannyA (Jun 9, 2013)

> And what about malaria? is there a real risk of getting it while traveling?


I would be more worried about Dengue fever than malaria.


----------



## Shanghai88 (Jul 23, 2013)

Get all the injections you can, then no more concerns.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I didn't want any concerns when I came here and got my tetanus, whooping-cough, I remember it covered 3 areas all in one shot and I also got the Typhoid and Hepatitis C vaccinations.


----------

